# هل الدراسة في جامعات الهند معتمدة



## الصاروخ (28 مايو 2006)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بس عندي سؤال اخواني هل الدراسة في جامعات الهند لدراسة هندسة الطيران 
معتمدة؟ وكم تكون في الغالب مدة الدراسة هناك؟لان انا بصراحة ناوي اشد العزم على الهند للدراسة فهل تنصحوني بالدراسة هناك

و تحياتي​


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

أرجوا من الله ان يعينك 
لفتره من الفترات فكرت في السفر لدراسة الطيران في الهند لاكن تراجعت عن الفكره لاني وجدت اماكن افضل 
لذلك ارجوا منك التأكد من كل خطوه انت تخطوها ان تكون في الطريق الصواب 
وعليك بصلاة الاستخاره والله المعين


----------



## الصاروخ (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا خوي ما تقصر


----------

